# Love Hurts



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Let the games begin!
😁


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks for the movie. Must confess I havent wanted one one since high school when one of pal's girlfriend's little brothers shot him point blank in the sternum with an unloaded model. Exited under his armpit. The docs said a millimeter either way he woulda been dead but he was out of the hospital in a couple of days. Then my partner got to **** finging one at the jail and blew a hole in the wall and nearly killed the jailer in the early 80s. . So yes I dont need one lol.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

i tried to watch the video.
I couldn't make it very far.
All I know is when I sold all my guns after a divorce, the only one I kept was a Colt Government Model.
And if I ever sell off my current collection, that Colt and my Garand will be with me until my last breath.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> i tried to watch the video.
> I couldn't make it very far.


That's a shame. John has a great sense of humor.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

It was lost on me.
I'm more the Buffalo's Outdoors or Paul Harrell type.


----------



## Major Ursus (8 mo ago)

This is just John being John. He's a pretty funny guy.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I'm more the Buffalo's Outdoors or Paul Harrell type.


Who?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Paul Harrel? Knows what he’s talking about, and is not boring like Hikock. Holder of the CIB. Combat Infantryman Badge.

Buffalo is just a good old Southern Boy, and uses the clearest blocks of ballistic gelatin I’ve ever seen.

Both are on YouTube. Both are worth watching.
With so many gun guys out there, some who know absolutely nothing, these two are a refreshing alternative.


----------



## wjv (Sep 2, 2021)

Hickok45 has gotten boring. Follows the same script over and over and over.
I like Mixup98


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

wjv said:


> Hickok45 has gotten boring. Follows the same script over and over and over.
> I like Mixup98


Mixup98 I just recently discovered. He's good too.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I highly recommend God, Family, and Guns on You Tube as well.
Most are less than 10 minutes, all are enjoyable.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> Who?


Here's a generic Paul Harrel video. I like his vids because when he tests the effectiveness of a certain round, he does not use boring gelatin. He uses his "meat target". Oh, in the opening sequence showing some of his military badges, the one in the center is the one that counts - CIB. Combat Infantry Badge. A very highly regarded badge amongst Soldiers. 





Buffalo is just a Southern Boy who tests things that are important to Southern Boys.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Here's a generic Paul Harrel video. I like his vids because when he tests the effectiveness of a certain round, he does not use boring gelatin. He uses his "meat target". Oh, in the opening sequence showing some of his military badges, the one in the center is the one that counts - CIB. Combat Infantry Badge. A very highly regarded badge amongst Soldiers.


Oh, him.
I'd caught a few of his videos in the past. Since you're fond of him, I'll put this nicely. His personality does not mesh well with mine. I can't watch him. The involuntary compulsion to roll my eyes so much makes me dizzy.


----------

